# Killington VT : Thursday June 11, 1992



## MadPatSki (Jun 12, 2012)

More one retro TR from 20 years ago. A beautiful sunny day in 2012...it was sunny back in 1992.
Rain on both years on June 1. That is where the parallel ends....there was still some great skiing, some of it liftserved in 1992.

Here is part of the TR:

****************

*Killington VT : Thursday June 11, 1992*

Stoked : June turns and … Birthday turns. Yeah!!!!

Skiing on my birthday. What a beautiful day. A quiet weekday. I did a day trip alone from Montreal that day.

My friend wanted to make me some crepes for my birthday and asked if I could stop over at a crazy early time in Montreal. She wouldn’t join me this time. I was 4 “S” = super stoked to Ski Superstar with the Rossi 4S skis.

Click link to continue TR and see more pics...
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/killington-vt-thursday-june-11-1992/


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 12, 2012)

Man those were the days!  Holy cow.....


----------



## skiadikt (Jun 12, 2012)

another great trip down memory lane. yup those were the days ...


----------



## bigbog (Jul 2, 2012)

Terrific stuff MadPat.......


----------



## MadPatSki (Sep 15, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> you eat crepes and ski poop piles in june. Lol what a homo



I guess you wouldn't know because you would only dream to have girl invite you at her place and make you breakfast on your bday before going skiing. Continue to wank off my friend, if that amuse you.


----------



## Nick (Sep 15, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> you eat crepes and ski poop piles in june. Lol what a homo



First day on the boards, poking flames, eh?


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Sep 15, 2012)

Nick said:


> First day on the boards, poking flames, eh?



ding! ding!


----------

